

40hr App Build - lessallan
http://b.lesseverything.com/2009/8/5/build-design-launch-an-app-in-40-man-hours

======
ErrantX
Apart from the fact they used an existing code base to cut a lot of that time
short it's a great example.

Actually the big lesson is probably that you current code base is probably
reusable in lots of new ways with minimal work.

As to the site: what a brilliant idea! Risky I think - but super cool if it
works out.

~~~
hellweaver666
Not only did they use an existing code base, they used one that they had
developed themselves, so it's more like they 'developed an interesting demo
based on their existing open source social network software in 40 hours' ;o)

------
edw519
Yes, I was suckered in by the title, but when I clicked through to their
website, I have to say I'm quite impressed.

Very professional, nice and clean, a product and a service business, and
brilliant branding (if it works, not so brilliant if it doesn't). The "Steve
and Allan" page was great. Who wouldn't want these guys working on their
stuff?

Best wishes, guys. Hope to be hearing great things about you.

